
The Tea Party ‘revolution’ of 2008 look suspicious - nherbw
https://timeline.com/ron-paul-russia-hacking-e248f87f38f2
======
r00fus
Jeebus. What about the verified case where Romney and the GOP establishment
actually nullified election results in 2012 that might have led to a Ron Paul
vs. Obama matchup?

As lefty, I'd love to have had that kind of meaningful election.

------
RickJWag
Such nonsense. Even Van Jones has rightly called the Russia narrative a
'nothingburger'.

The only cheat in the 2016 election was Clinton conspiring with the DNC
against Bernie. Now THAT was true election interference.

